# Charter Arms revolvers



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello to all,

I hope everyone is fairing well through the pandemick.

I've been thing about purchasing a Charter Arms 38 special in stainless finish and would like opinions on whether it's a decent revolver to have in ones collection.

I admit is had one in my battery long ago but had some issues that was sent back to them many times. After not being satisfied I decided to give it up for something else.

After viewing You Tube I notice they appear to have made some improvements that's gained my interest once again.

Can anyone verify they now use a barrel that's not a two piece anymore? It appears to be a one piece that's now machined or is it now a casted barrel? My barrel had a glued barrel shroud that would come loose during my shooting secession. The other issue was if one wiggles the cylinder a little the cylinder stop would break lose and you can rotate the cylinder to the next notch. After viewing this area the "Stop" is a rather thin blade that appears to be weak instead of a Smith and Wesson , Colt or Ruger is more of a solid bolt compared to the meager looking blade of the Charter. These were the two main reasons I sold it in the first place.

Please let me know what you think,

Clerk


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’ve had a couple of them over the years and never had any problems. That being said, I never shot them all that much either.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I only had experience with a 1980s 38. 
I would stay away unless they improved the 38..
Funny thing is ,,they built a decent 44 spl, bulldog, aka' Son of Sam. Revolver.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I have charter arms revolvers from all three iterations and they all work fine for me.

I also have a Charter Arms Explorer,,,fun gun to shoot.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Slowalkintexan,

I remember those from long ago but couldn't afford one cuz I was still in college. They looked odd but worked fine as I hear.

This revolver I wasnis nothing more than the 38 special in the 2" barrel version. Mainly for my collection of 38's but also want it for a house gun or take outside in the night time when I hear someone trying to steal my cars. I live kinda out side the boarder line of the bad side of town.

Clerk


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

You mention “wanting one for your collection”, if it is for collecting I would look for a used vintage S&W in great shape for the same money. It would be a much better gun and most are Collectable.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Minorcan,

I have many Smith and Wesson's and want a nice collectible Charter Arms for a change.

Clerk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Clerk said:


> Minorcan,
> 
> I have many Smith and Wesson's and want a nice collectible Charter Arms for a change.
> 
> Clerk


Take a look at the five shot 44 spl.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Clerk, ‘Collecting’ can mean just wanting more than one, perhaps a matched set, or all different barrel lengths or finishes,,,,,whatever,,,,it does not have to mean collecting for monetary value. I like Charter Arms,,,,and have several 38 spl.,,, 
They are good guns, will made, solid,,,,,,and I’m thinking,,, not sure,, have to go look,,, don’t they have a solid side plate rather than a screwed on one??

Keep buying Charter’s.....!!!


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Slowalkintexan,

I like to collect 38 specials in the 2" form no matter the size! If and when I re-purchase my Charter it proves to me their well made I don't mind getting another that's slightly different compared to the other. The main problem is California laws and what they allow into the State on the list.

Right now all I want is the stainless steel version to start out.

Clerk


----------



## kdaskew (Oct 8, 2021)

Clerk said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I hope everyone is fairing well through the pandemick.
> 
> ...


----------



## kdaskew (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello to you.
It has been some time since your post but I have just joined today.

I have had a couple Charter Arms'.357 Mag Pugs and also one of their .357 Target Bulldogs in the 4.2" barrel (stainless) which I have carried as a duty or backup weapon in my security work. All have functioned very well for me.. And if you are interested, the .357 Target Bulldog I have up for sale. If interested call or text me.

Kind regards,

Kevin 
847.722.2820


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I have three Charter Arms revolvers.










The .44 Bulldog is (I believe) of 80's vintage,,,
Brutal to shoot but does what it's meant to do.

The .38 Undercover (3-4 years old) was my lady friend's gun,,,
She hated the trigger saying it was too hard and gritty,,,
I traded a Taurus 9mm for the revolver.

I took the .38 to the range and the trigger was gritty and heavy,,,
But became noticeably better after only 50 rounds,,,
My friend only fired one cylinder through it.

It's a very adequate revolver,,,
Not as slick as my vintage S&W 36,,,
But it is just as accurate and reliable for me.

The .22 is just a normal little shooter,,,
Not as slick as my S&W 63 but perfectly serviceable.

JMHO

Aarond

.


----------



## Charterfan (6 mo ago)

pic said:


> I only had experience with a 1980s 38.
> I would stay away unless they improved the 38..
> Funny thing is ,,they built a decent 44 spl, bulldog, aka' Son of Sam. Revolver.


I really like the Charter Arms .38 Special revolvers from the 1980s. Do you have a specific complaint about them?


----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

Here's what I said about my one and only Charter Arms before, and nothing has changed my opinion.

I have had one of the early Bulldogs since 1978. I have been satisfied with mine. Can't say anything about the newer ones. As some have mentioned earlier, the screws like to loosen and pins like to walk, but routine maintenance and the judicious use of Loc-tite fixes most of that. The Pachmyars are a useful addition for me.

The fit and finish are OK. It will deliver hand size groups at 50 feet shooting factory Remingtons double action. It fits the same holsters as a 3 inch Detective Special.

Shooting it in IDPA matches would likely wear one out in short order. A steady diet of Elmer's .44 loads would quickly stretch things out. But if a defensive carry gun that will deliver five big soft bullets at moderate velocity fits the mission, it will do that!

If Smith made a 5 shot K-frame in .44 Special I would want one. Since they didn't, I bought the Bulldog.


----------



## Charterfan (6 mo ago)

Does anyone know if Charter Arms ever offered a blue, made-in-Stratford, 2-inch, 6-shot, .32 H&R magnum revolver? Please note I am NOT referring to the Police Undercover in .32 H&R magnum, the Undercoverette, or the Professional. To illustrate, I AM referring to what would essentially be a .32 H&R magnum version of the blue, 6-shot, 2-inch, Police Bulldog, although not necessarily be a Police Bulldog.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I don’t have one but I thought about a 22lr revolver in s charter arms


----------



## Charterfan (6 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> I don’t have one but I thought about a 22lr revolver in s charter arms


I subsequently found the answer to my question. Charter Arms did offer a .32 H&R Magnum Police Bulldog--it had a 4-inch barrel. The 2-inch, 6-shot .32 magnum was the Police Undercover.


----------

